# Almost Ready



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well after another busy weekend we are now only three days away from our cross country trek. We are leaving on Wednesday for 30+ days, traveling from FL to Las Vegas and back. We are staying in a mix of private and public campgrounds and spending two nights every third day. I tried to limit our drive days to five hours with only three days reaching 6+ and several in the four hour range. Below is picture of the route (generally) with the green spots marking stops. I am taking my computer and will update as we go along. 
Major sights:
Carlsbad caverns
Gila National Wilderness
Painted desert
Petrified Forrest
Grand canyon
Brice Canyon
Zion Canyon
Las Vegas
Four corners
Mesa Verde










This is my warm up for the National Rally next year.

Jared


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds great.

Wish I was going on that trip.

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

have a great trip,and take lots of pictures for the gallery.

be safe.

darrel


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

I was just at Carlsbad Caverns this weekend... Plan on a full day there, if not longer. The Big Room and Natural Entrance tours are inexpensive, at your own pace, and worth the time. Go back at night for the bat flights.

The KOA campground about 36 miles north of the Caverns (near 7 Rivers) is great. It's a bit of a drive to get to the caverns, but it's quiet, clean, etc. Worth the distance.

dak


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

Outstanding!!!! Across the country and back







Have a great & safe vacation. Do not forget your laptop to keep the rest of us update on your progress and fun









Thor


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello Jarad,

Looks like a great trip! I wish I were following along!









From the looks of your map, your going to pass within minutes of me if your going I12 (between Slidell and Baton Rouge) I'm in Covington, LA

Do the green dots mean where you are going to be staying? If so, where is the green dot that is just west of Baton Rouge? Around Lafayette maybe?

Take care and be safe!








Keith


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

kk5fe said:


> Hello Jarad,
> 
> Looks like a great trip! I wish I were following along!
> 
> ...


In fact Keith, we did have Lafayette as a possible stop, but no campground designated. Any suggestions? Thanks
Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, what an awsome trip! I'll look forward to updates on your adventures if you are able to post while on the road. Enjoy!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey jared,

What are your two Texas stops? Looks like West of Houston, then around Ft. Stockton.

Have a great time.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can we put a live feed cam on his roof and 'we' can all join him for the ride?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hey jared,
> 
> What are your two Texas stops? Looks like West of Houston, then around Ft. Stockton.
> 
> ...


Glenn,

Actually three stops (two out, one back)
West Houston KOA (wanted pools for the kids to swim in plus free wifi
South Llano River State Park
Amarillo (somewhere)

Jared


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Jared,

The only one in the Lafayette area that comes to mind is a state park called Lake Fausse Pointe State Park. Its about 18 miles south of I10 and somewhat east of Lafayette. The park is very beautiful, but kind of small with only 50 camper spots. It does have a dump station. You can check it out here LA State parks click on the "parks" link then to Fausse......... There is lots to see in this area. Its in the heart of Cajun French territory.

I'm sure there are others around, but I'm not sure of any off hand.

Keith


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jared,

What a massive road trip. It sounds like y'all are gonna have a blast.

BTW, there are several rv parks in Amarillo. While you're there, stop by the Big 
Texan and try on that 72 oz. steak for me!!







Check it out at bigtexan.com.

Have a safe trip and keep us abreast.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great time!!!!!! We used to take trips like that when I was a kid. Lots of great memories.

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great trip! Honk on your way through Katy, TX! Be safe. action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, we are off. First stop -- weigh station









Then hopefully on the Falling Water state park in the panhandle of Florida.

We will check-in in a few days.

Jared


----------

